# rv hook up cable



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

hi all....
my rv hook up is about 30 ft long (on the old scale).....but it is about an inch thick ,witch has to be rolled up and put back in a hole about 8 b 8 as well as being pledged back into the genii!!! can i fit a good old english orange cable instead ? has anybody done this ? is it safe to do so?
mine runs out to a yellow transformer 110 v...can i put a splitter in before it gets to the trani and put a separate circuit for the 240 v stuff? her indoors carnt coap with a gas kettle....think she has had it to easy for to long don't you?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi wagler
Our RV runs off a standard UK type lead. The lead hooks up into a connection box and then into the inbuilt transformer and has circuit breakers for protection against faults. The genny is also hard wired into the installation so I do not have to swap over cables etc. You should be able to change the cable to a UK type however, I would strongly advise having an electrician look at your installation because I am not sure about how wise it is to run your vehicle off a site transformer. I don't think they have a large enough capacity (but I sure that someone will correct me if I am wrong) and it could run hot.
Fitting a proper transformer and wiring in the genny will not be a major expense and you will then know that your vehicle is electrically safe.

I hope this helps

Keith


----------

